# How to display income from 2555ez and Schedules 1 and C onto 1040 2018



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Yes, still struggling with 2018. 

(I filed similarly for 2015-2017 and have now become aware of how the simplified 1040 has just spread out into additional schedules. :clap2

I understand that I am to put my excluded income (2555-ez) as a negative on Schedule 1 Line 21. But if I add up my income + negative income on Line 22 and transfer that ZERO to 1040 Line 6, then I have nothing to subtract from my income on 1040 Line 1, transferred as instructed from Schedule C. 

That would suggest that I need to show the negative income on 1040 so I'm either making a mistake in how I am filling out Schedule 1 Line 22 or 1040 Line 6...probably the latter.

I would really appreciate any clarification on this. I simply cannot parse the instructions.

Thanks,
Leila


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok, I will Try to explain it more simply.

Line 6 of 1040 (2018) says: Total income. Add lines 1 through 5. Add any amount from Schedule 1, line 22 but it has two boxes to fill in - right after that text as well as in the right column. 

Do I add my income in brackets to both (from 2555) the inner box and outer box? 

Currently, I have my negative income in the inner box and 0 in the right column because that's what it seems to be asking me to do. 

But then there is no way to negate my income on Line 1. 

I would really appreciate help. It's such a simple thing and I cannot find the answer in the guides or elsewhere.


----------



## smeelah (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok, found instructions with pictures at greenbacktaxservices.com. In case anyone ever has the same issue, seems like calculations from Line 1 end with Line 6 so a 0 on Line 6 is not a problem. And the negative amount in brackets goes on the inner box and the 0 on the column of Line 6.


----------

